# Anyone Gotten a Puppy from AngelHeart



## jonesie (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and looking for a Havanese puppy. Has anyone gotten a puppy from AngelHeart in Missouri or do you know anything about them?

Thank you for any advice.


----------

